# AirPlay n'apparaît plus sur tous les lecteurs vidéos



## Loki68 (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour. 
Depuis quelques temps le logo AirPlay n'apparaît plus que sur le lecteur vidéo de YouTube. Sur les autres, plus moyen de regarder leur contenu sur la télé. Je ne peux qu'afficher la totalité de l'écran de mon iPad sur la télé, et non pas uniquement la vidéo comme c'était le cas avant. 
Quelqu'un a t il une explication ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------

